# Theraband gold on a saunders?



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Can this be done? or are the bands too thick? I do not want to damage anything.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that Theraband gold is .030 which two layers would be the right thickness, if it was the right hardness. I think that is the rub, it is harder than pure latex. I have had a couple of customers tell me that they damaged there cam tips using Theraband gold. Of course I don’t know how they were installing it, so I don’t know for sure. If in the USA I will sell .030 thick pure fresh latex in sheet form. The reason I have not said this before is I am low right now and only have enough for my band sales, but should have more about the 1st week of august. I have been selling bands so quickly that I accidently let my supply dwindle down. – Tex – PS – my price for a 10 1/2 inch by 36 inch sheet is $12, shipped free anywhere in the USA.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have used it, and it works OK.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

AaronC said:


> I have used it, and it works OK.


Aaron which bands do you usually use on your saunders?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

RecurveMaster said:


> I have used it, and it works OK.


Aaron which bands do you usually use on your saunders?
[/quote]

I am all over the place. My favorites are the Black Mamaba bands, Tex's Express bands, and Flabands standard latex.

Currently I am using a VERY STRONG set from Flatband. They are 2 1/4" x 1 1/2" x 9" .030" latex bands. I have to zip-tie the cams in place in their reversed position to hold the bands in place. You can feel the whole frame flex, so it is kind-of dangerous. They with make 1/2" lead fly like no other though!!!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I have to fold those bands into an S, and have them under tension, to go under the cams.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I think that Theraband gold is .030 which two layers would be the right thickness, if it was the right hardness. I think that is the rub, it is harder than pure latex. I have had a couple of customers tell me that they damaged there cam tips using Theraband gold. Of course I don't know how they were installing it, so I don't know for sure. If in the USA I will sell .030 thick pure fresh latex in sheet form. The reason I have not said this before is I am low right now and only have enough for my band sales, but should have more about the 1st week of august. I have been selling bands so quickly that I accidently let my supply dwindle down. - Tex - PS - my price for a 10 1/2 inch by 36 inch sheet is $12, shipped free anywhere in the USA.


Ooh, I am definitely up for a sheet or two, plus airmail postage on top of course.


----------

